

Ruhoh another static blog generator. from the creators of Jekyll Bootstrap  - g-garron
http://ruhoh.com/

======
apsurd
I maintain ruhoh and jekyllbootstrap, thanks for all the support guys. Will be
monitoring this thread for any questions. =)

~~~
diwank
I must say _Ruhoh_ API is very well thought out. Kudos for the great work!

How about extending the Universal Blog API for storing user comments? That'd
make it a complete out-of-the-box blogging solution (a user may opt for using
a comments service provider like Disqus OR use the inbuilt comments API). The
spec could look somewhat like so:

\- Directory Structure:

    
    
              _comments //folder with json files containing user comments
    

\- Comments file:

    
    
              {{post identifier}}.json //could be simply the post filename.
    

\- Comments structure:

    
    
           {
               "comments" : [{
                             "id" : "1123",  //unique comment id
                             "author" : "Chuck Norris",
                             "author_handle" : "chuck@norris.com", //or a website
                             "date" : "yyyy-mm-dd", //comment date
                             "content" : "Hei! Chuck makes dumb comments."
                             },
    
                            {
                             "id" : "1124",
                             "author" : "Superman",
                             "author_handle" : "superman.com",
                             "date" : "yyyy-mm-dd", 
                             "content" : "Superman is scared of Chuck."
                             },
                   ]
           }
    

We can leave the comment id and author details up to the login implementation.

------
dfc
What is the license for ruhoh?

I know it is none of my business but if you are looking for opinions I would
kindly say "please do not use "Attribution- _NonCommercial_ -ShareAlike - BY-
_NC_ -SA 3.0)." I wanted to use jeklybootstrap for my fledgling one man
consulting shop but I could not because of the license....

EDIT/UPDATE:

I just saw this at the bottom of the ruhoh page:

 _"All my work is Unlicensed, Open and Free."_

Its a little confusing seeing that the jb license says otherwise...

~~~
apsurd
Yeah sorry, actually I updated JB license to Unlicense shortly after I
launched it. You are right, it was only because I didn't realize that Creative
Commons prohibited commercial use that I chose it in the first place.

Jekyll Bootstrap, Ruhoh are completely 100% Unlicensed, or MIT or whatever is
the most permissive license available.

I want you to use my work to benefit as much as you can Douglas, I'll even
email you personally, waiving all rights for your own records. Just shoot me
over your email.

I love Open Source and I don't want to restrict any body in any way. Thanks
for pointing out this confusion!

~~~
X-Istence
The way you could go about this is by stating that it is in the public domain,
and for those countries where the public domain doesn't exist that it is under
an MIT license.

At that point you have covered your bases and I and many others would feel
comfortable using/extending/developing with it.

Sqlite is public domain for example.

~~~
apsurd
I'll probably try that then. Initially I chose Unlicense because it addresses
the "no license" means someone can go "over your head" and license it. The
whole licensing thing is a pain in the ass. And now I see
<http://unlicense.org> isn't even resolving anymore!

I like the idea of Public Domain with fallback MIT. The main thing is I want
it to be un-copyright-able.

Thanks for the suggestion and do feel free to check out the development
progress on github!

------
cheeaun
I find this Universal Blog API ( <http://ruhoh.com/universal-blog-api/> )
quite interesting. And some file names like '20012-10-10-my-draft.md' seem to
point to the year 20012? :)

